# PDF Inhalt in doc., xls, txt auslesen



## Lautsprecher (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte fragen ob mir vielleicht jemand bei folgendem Problem weiterhelfen kann.
Ich suche nämlich nun schon stundenlang nach einer passenden Software, Quellcode etc. im Internet ..... aber ich bin noch nicht wirklich fündig geworden.

Ich möchte Daten aus einen PDF-File auslesen. z. B. einen Text oder Zahlen (die z. B. im PDF-File in einer Tabelle stehen)
Die Daten möchte ich dann in Excel, Doc. oder am besten in txt. konvertieren

Weiss jemand hierfür vielleicht eine Lösung?

Hasta luego


----------



## Jacka (17. Februar 2007)

Hi!

Wie wuden denn die pdf-Dateien erzeugt? Mit einer Vollversion von Adobe Acrobat oder
mit einem freien Drucker (z.B. FreePDF) / Skript (PHP)?

Bei dynamisch erzeugten PDF´s gibt eine API, die du in VBA/VB einbinden kannst. 
Die Datei liegt im PlugIn Ordner und heißt AcroForm.api.
Goolgle mal, da gibts bestimmt Anleitungen für!

Hier findest du die API Referenz:
FormsAPIReference.pdf


Viele Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## Lautsprecher (19. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

erstmal danke für deine Hilfe. Ich werde mir den Link gleich mal anschauen.
Wie die PDF-Datei erzeugt wurde kann ich leider nicht sagen. Ich tippe aber mal auf einen freien PDF-Creator


Hasta luego


----------



## Clumbumbo (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Da ich neu bin hier im Forum erstmal ein herzliches "Hallo"!!  

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe PDF-Dateien, aus denen ich den Text auslesen möchte. Wenn ich die Dateien im Acrobat Reader öffne, kann ich den Text auch markieren und dann kopieren. Das ist aber zu umständlich, daher suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit, dies per VBA-Makro zu automatisieren. Leider bin ich nicht so bewandert in der VBA- Programmierung und absoluter Anfänger. 

Ich habe die von Jacka erwähnte Datei AcroForm.api gefunden und im Makroeditor einen Verweis dafür angelegt. Aber wie geht es jetzt weiter? Ich habe mir die API-Referenz runtergeladen, aber leider kann ich damit nicht wirklich was anfangen. Es wäre super, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte...

Viele Grüße,
Clumbumbo


----------

